# Trading Power



## webdizzy (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello TUGgers!  I’m very much a newbie here and as a timeshare owner, having just purchased our first timeshare back in Nov. 2005, but have been lurking here on and off since and have learned a lot.  One thing I still struggle with, however, is figuring out the trading power of our week.  Here’s the scoop. . . 

We (my husband and I) purchased a week 14 (first full week of April) 2 BR at Calypso Cay in Orlando (an II “Premier Resort”).  Although we love our home resort, we weren’t smart enough to do “due diligence” in terms of its trading value (some of us have to “live and learn” the hard way) and being “newbies” at the whole timeshare thing, I’m embarrassed to say we have no idea where it stands in relation to anything else.   I understand that “over development” of Orlando has some adverse effect for Orlando owners, but how much of an effect?  How (other than through years of experience) can we figure out what our trading power is, where we stand compared to everywhere else, what the chances are of getting where we want to go, how far in advance we should place requests, etc., etc.?  

We are II members, and in the last 2 years, we’ve exchanged our week twice and were able to get our requested (or one out of a few first choices) resort at times and locations we wanted – Las Vegas and Banner Elk, NC.  I’m guessing that probably neither of them is difficult to get, and for all we know they could’ve been uneven trades (I don't know who would've gotten the better end of the deal), but we got what we wanted so it didn’t matter.

So, so far it has worked for us.  But, for planning purposes, I’m having a hard time figuring out where we can expect or hope to trade into.  For example, we just decided a few days ago that we’d like to go to Maui sometime between February thru April 2009.  It would be a 6-9 month belated 25th anniversary gift to ourselves. I'm guessing that I should put in a request as soon as possible (like yesterday, or back in February!), but is it realistic to think that we’d be able to get one of the nicer resorts there or even anything at all???  I don’t have a clue what to expect or not to expect, whether or not to get my hopes up, or if there are any tips that I can follow to maximize our chances.

The other question in requesting Maui is which banked week to use.  We will only need a 1 BR unit since it’ll just be the two of us.  Right now, our 2 BR 2008 week is banked and expires in April 2010.  We plan to split our 2009 week and bank a 1 BR week.  My question is:  Can our April 2009 week be banked and traded this far in advance (I’m thinking we can bank up to a year in advance but I could be thinking of something else)? If yes, then would it be smarter to request the exchange with that 1 BR week in terms of value, or would using our already-banked 2 BR 2008 week give us a better chance of getting a good trade?  If sacrificing the 2 BR for a 1 BR in Maui is our best chance in a small chance, we’d do it.  But do we need that advantage?  And then there’s – what time of year is best to go and what time of year is our best chance of exchanging?

This is the type of thing I struggle with.  In reading these forums, sometimes the whole timeshare exchanging things seems much like a strategy game.  Other times it seems more like a crap shoot!  Can someone shed some light or point the way to the game instructions?  If anyone has any specific guidance on the value of our game piece, it would be most appreciated!  I read and browsed through much of the Advice section of this site, but that was a couple of years ago and I should probably review.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 18, 2008)

> And then there’s – what time of year is best to go and what time of year is our best chance of exchanging?



Hawaii has warm weather year round, but November - March is the wet season.  Anytime the kids are out of school is busy on Maui - If you can travel during  Sept./Oct. you will still have great weather and low demand and it will be easier to get an exchange.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 18, 2008)

Whenever I search for Hawaii, I ask them for the whole year, then check with them to see what comes up.  Most times I can make it work, and haven't been dissappointed, but I do most of my trades with RCI.  Also, I heard it said and have done on occassion; check getaways to see if your desired time is there then call II and ask them if you can snag one with your week.


----------



## LLW (Apr 18, 2008)

webdizzy said:


> Hello TUGgers!  I’m very much a newbie here and as a timeshare owner, having just purchased our first timeshare back in Nov. 2005, but have been lurking here on and off since and have learned a lot.  One thing I still struggle with, however, is figuring out the trading power of our week.  Here’s the scoop. . .
> 
> We (my husband and I) purchased a week 14 (first full week of April) 2 BR at Calypso Cay in Orlando (an II “Premier Resort”).  Although we love our home resort, we weren’t smart enough to do “due diligence” in terms of its trading value (some of us have to “live and learn” the hard way) and being “newbies” at the whole timeshare thing, I’m embarrassed to say we have no idea where it stands in relation to anything else.   I understand that “over development” of Orlando has some adverse effect for Orlando owners, but how much of an effect?  How (other than through years of experience) can we figure out what our trading power is, where we stand compared to everywhere else, what the chances are of getting where we want to go, how far in advance we should place requests, etc., etc.?



To get an idea of your trade power:

Check your week against sightings reported on the Sightings board. If you can see most if not all of them that are outside of the Flexchange period (last 59 days), you have good trade power. Note that Starwood has a 3-day internal preference period, and Marriott's is 24 (or 21?) days.


----------



## JLB (Apr 18, 2008)

It is not a tough thing to go online and do searches for the places and timesframes where you might want to go. or to see if you can see what others report seeing.

Do you have a question about how to do that?

If you just _put in a request_ or rely on the word of a Guide, or whatever they are called at II, you will never learn anything about what you have.


----------



## webdizzy (Apr 18, 2008)

JLB said:


> It is not a tough thing to go online and do searches for the places and timesframes where you might want to go. or to see if you can see what others report seeing.
> 
> Do you have a question about how to do that?



Yes!   If you mean checking the II site, it seems like I can never find what I'm looking for, but then I don't know if I'm searching too soon or anything.

In the meantime, I'll check out the Sightings forum...


----------



## webdizzy (Apr 18, 2008)

LLW said:


> To get an idea of your trade power:
> 
> Check your week against sightings reported on the Sightings board. If you can see most if not all of them that are outside of the Flexchange period (last 59 days), you have good trade power. Note that Starwood has a 3-day internal preference period, and Marriott's is 24 (or 21?) days.



Do you mean if I do a search for "sightings" at II's website and can see them w/ my week, then I have good trading power?  Makes sense.  I don't know what "Flexchange" is, though, or what the internal preference means (guessing it's that owners have preference, but not sure how that effects me).


----------



## webdizzy (Apr 18, 2008)

OK, I just did a search using my 2BR week to see if the Marriott's Newport Coast Villas would come up during the time period listed in the sighting. The only dates that came up are the last two Jan 2 & 3, 2009.

I CAN also see The Royal Sands and  Ocean Watch Beach Club sightings.

I CAN'T see Players Club or Villas of Sedona.   I also can't see Sands of Kahana, but that's a 3 BR.  I CAN see  Kahana Beach Vacation Club for Apr 23 2008 and May 10 2008.  I can't see anything in Maui for the first 4 months of 2009.

What does that mean so far?


----------



## LLW (Apr 19, 2008)

webdizzy said:


> Do you mean if I do a search for "sightings" at II's website and can see them w/ my week, then I have good trading power?  Makes sense.  I don't know what "Flexchange" is, though, or what the internal preference means (guessing it's that owners have preference, but not sure how that effects me).



During the 59 days before check-in, any week can see any other week, regardless of trade power (theorectically, and with exceptions). So you can't tell what your trade power is, even if you can see the sighted week. 

Internal preference means only owners of those brands can see those weeks during the preference period. So naturally you can't see them during the pp, not because of lack of trade power, but because your week isn't those brands. If you have enough trade power, you will see them after the period passes, if there is still any week left.


----------



## LLW (Apr 19, 2008)

We shouldn't talk about specific sightings on this Exchange board. But:

* If you can't see NCV in the fall, your week's trade power is moderate at best.
* If you can see great weeks during Flexchange, it doesn't mean anything as far as trade power, although that would be a great time to grab a week that you want.
* You need to watch the sightings over an extended period of time to gain knowledge of the trade power of your week. One reason is the II computer system often has glitches that may impact what your week can see at any moment in time. If you look tomorrow, it may be different.


----------



## JLB (Apr 19, 2008)

Play around a little.  Put in different times of the year and different destinations.

As to your original Hawaii ?, January through April is toughest.  I agree that Sept, through Mid Dec is easiest.

There are some differences between II and RCI, and we dropped II several years ago after 14 years with them.  Search First discourages early deposit with II, so things tend to show up later than through RCI.

But, RCI has good last minute HA availability most of the year, in the 14-day Window.



webdizzy said:


> Yes!   If you mean checking the II site, it seems like I can never find what I'm looking for, but then I don't know if I'm searching too soon or anything.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll check out the Sightings forum...


----------



## JLB (Apr 19, 2008)

It means you are well on your way to determining your trading power.

Search areas rather than specific resorts and find someone to do the same searches at the same time, then compare.

Like this:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69189



webdizzy said:


> OK, I just did a search using my 2BR week to see if the Marriott's Newport Coast Villas would come up during the time period listed in the sighting. The only dates that came up are the last two Jan 2 & 3, 2009.
> 
> I CAN also see The Royal Sands and  Ocean Watch Beach Club sightings.
> 
> ...


----------



## webdizzy (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, this was a great help so far!  Thank you!  I'll keep checking here for replies if anyone else wants to chime in.

JLB -- I have played around quite a bit.  The problem was I didn't know how to compare or what to compare with.  I didn't know which results were a good sign and which were a bad sign.  Like LLW's point about not being able to see NCV in the fall -- knowing what I should hope to see if I have good trading power is very helpful.

Does anyone have any thoughts about my ponderings regarding whether or not a 2BR week would up my chances of getting a 1 BR exchange to Maui?  I actually really like October vacations, so we may try that -- the question for us would then be whether to try for this year or wait till that late in 2009!


----------



## JLB (Apr 19, 2008)

Since I'm on an Anti-Timeshare Industry kick  that has always been a problem with timesharing, not knowing what you have or what really is available.  It is still a problem, but when the major exchange companies borught on on-line capability (1997 for RCI), they gave us the ability to learn for ourselves.

Generally, what we have learned is that those we used to rely on typically don't know squat.  An insider once told me that Guides don't even begin to know the things that many here know.

Go to Sightings and pick out someone who posts a lot.  Ask if they will do some comparative searches with you.

You may find that easier to do on TS4Ms, as many II Sightings are posted every day.  I believe you have to have a small, minimum number of posts, to see Sightings there, but it is free:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/interval-international-exchange-opportunities/



webdizzy said:


> JLB -- I have played around quite a bit.  The problem was I didn't know how to compare or what to compare with.  I didn't know which results were a good sign and which were a bad sign.  Like LLW's point about not being able to see NCV in the fall -- knowing what I should hope to see if I have good trading power is very helpful.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2008)

webdizzy said:


> OK, I just did a search using my 2BR week to see if the Marriott's Newport Coast Villas would come up during the time period listed in the sighting. The only dates that came up are the last two Jan 2 & 3, 2009.
> What does that mean so far?


Go back and check this again....
Since last evening - these weeks can be seen with a good trading non Marriott week.

In terms of Hawaii - you just don't see much sitting around online.
Your best bet is to put in your requests with the dates and resorts that are acceptable to you as far ahead (12-14 months is best) and see what happens...
and yes, u can request for both the Feb-April and the October time frame in the same request - so that if the early 2009 request doesn't come thru, the other request is still 'date stamped' with the earlier request.
And u can request 24 months ahead (as long as your week won't expire before the requested time)


----------



## webdizzy (Apr 19, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> Go back and check this again....
> Since last evening - these weeks can be seen with a good trading non Marriott week.



Nope.  I tried this morning and just now -- can only see Jan. 2 & 3.  I guess that's not good news.   



GrayFal said:


> In terms of Hawaii - you just don't see much sitting around online.



That was one of my next questions.  I didn't know if I could just call II with a request and rely on them to do their best for me, or if I was better off doing the searching myself.  I was thinking they might see something available before me, since I'm not looking every day.



GrayFal said:


> Your best bet is to put in your requests with the dates and resorts that are acceptable to you as far ahead (12-14 months is best) and see what happens...
> and yes, u can request for both the Feb-April and the October time frame in the same request - so that if the early 2009 request doesn't come thru, the other request is still 'date stamped' with the earlier request.
> And u can request 24 months ahead (as long as your week won't expire before the requested time)



That's good to know, and is what I was considering doing -- requesting both time frames and see what happens.


----------



## Steve (Apr 19, 2008)

Pat (GrayFal) has given you excellent advice.  If you want to go to Hawaii, put in a request with II as soon as possible.  Do not delay on this.  You have a MUCH greater chance of success with an on-going request than you do by checking online.

Unfortunately, as was also mentioned, the fact that you cannot see the fall Marriott Newport Coast Villas weeks online is not a good sign.  Since your resort has the Premier (laurel) award from II, you should have a high enough quality resort to be able to trade into high end resorts like Marriott and Westin.  What you are lacking is trade power.  Depositing your whole 2 bedroom unit should help your trade power, but it may or may not make the difference.  It certainly won't hurt your chances, and it might help. You may be able to get a trade into Hawaii or other high demand locations, but I wouldn't count on it...unless you are flexible enough to be able to go on short notice.  A lot of nice exchanges become available within 60 days of check-in...and the trade power requirements are significantly reduced at that point.

At any rate, decide where and when you want to go, and get your exchange request into II pronto.  You can always change your mind and add/drop resorts that you have requested.  The important thing is to get your request in now.

Steve


----------



## webdizzy (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice.  It has bee very helpful!

Can someone give me a few examples of sightings I should see that would indicate at least moderate trading power?  (If not in the forum then via email)


----------



## webdizzy (Apr 19, 2008)

LLW said:


> * If you can't see NCV in the fall, your week's trade power is moderate at best.



Is it any better news that I can see most of the dates in the Kaui sighting you posted today?


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2008)

webdizzy said:


> Is it any better news that I can see most of the dates in the Kauai sighting you posted today?



Only if the dates were over 60 days from today - so anything posted after June 20th would be 'equitable' ....and I did go back again and check after u posted before - and those Newport Coast weeks are still there.....

But I am also going to add that the past few days - the II website has been acting VERY weird...letting e see some things i never see and also the opposite - so right now might not be the perfect time to judge your trading power....it is something u get a sense of over time.

And YES, definitely put in an ongoing request for Hawaii as I stated above...and even when the search is in place, YOU can still search online every day with it - until it matches, off course!


----------



## webdizzy (Apr 19, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> Only if the dates were over 60 days from today - so anything posted after June 20th would be 'equitable'



They were for Oct, Nov, Dec 2008.


----------



## LLW (Apr 19, 2008)

webdizzy said:


> Is it any better news that I can see most of the dates in the Kaui sighting you posted today?




Yes. But that is really not in congruence with not being able to see NCV in the fall. As Pat says, the II computer has been acting strange in the last few days, so you'll need to be patient and feel it out over time. Trade power is an art which Tuggers have learned by sharing, but there is nothing clear cut about it. Keep reading and you will understand why we sometimes don't understand it.  

The important thing is you get a week that you will be happy with. And on-going searches definitely do get trades that on-line searches don't.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 20, 2008)

webdizzy said:


> ...For example, we just decided a few days ago that we’d like to go to Maui sometime between February thru April 2009.  It would be a 6-9 month belated 25th anniversary gift to ourselves. I'm guessing that I should put in a request as soon as possible (like yesterday, or back in February!), but is it realistic to think that we’d be able to get one of the nicer resorts there or even anything at all???  I don’t have a clue what to expect or not to expect, whether or not to get my hopes up, or if there are any tips that I can follow to maximize our chances.
> 
> The other question in requesting Maui is which banked week to use.  We will only need a 1 BR unit since it’ll just be the two of us.  Right now, our 2 BR 2008 week is banked and expires in April 2010.  We plan to split our 2009 week and bank a 1 BR week.  My question is:  Can our April 2009 week be banked and traded this far in advance (I’m thinking we can bank up to a year in advance but I could be thinking of something else)? If yes, then would it be smarter to request the exchange with that 1 BR week in terms of value, or would using our already-banked 2 BR 2008 week give us a better chance of getting a good trade? ...


Yes, you should be able to depoist a full year out.  At some resorts, you can deposit two years out.

My impression is that II just doesn't have much Hawaii inventory that doesn't have "internal trade preference" (i.e., many of the Hawaii weeks in II are Marriott or Starwood and generally go to other owners in that specific system.)  

Have you considered calling Trading Places (www.tradingplaces.com) and asking them if they can get you Maui for your time frame?  Also, you would only need to give them a one-bedroom, since you plan to request a one bedroom.


----------



## JLB (Apr 20, 2008)

This discussion is quite common here, the ongoing request v. searching for yourself one.

There are folks lined up on both sides of the issue, some, like me, failing miserably with ongoing requests and doing quite well searching ourselves, and some doing quite well with ongoing request, perhaps never searching for themselves for a comparison.

My point is simply that if you don't search for yourself (whether you utilize ongoing requests or not) you are not taking advantage of the only tool I know of to determine your trading power.  You are sentencing yourself to the same lack of knowledge everyone had before online searching.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 20, 2008)

Someone here said trading power is no longer an issue 60-days or less, but I have a low trader that will never pull a Disney Vacation Club unit, no matter if the check-in date is tomorrow.  So you cannot see everything, just because you search last-minute.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's a test.
I'm going to post on the Sightings board what I see for Westin Mission Hills (WMH) searching for the full 2 year period.

Reply to my note and cut/paste what you see with your deposit.


----------



## RIMike (Apr 20, 2008)

*What I have not heard....*



JLB said:


> This discussion is quite common here, the ongoing request v. searching for yourself one.
> 
> There are folks lined up on both sides of the issue, some, like me, failing miserably with ongoing requests and doing quite well searching ourselves, and some doing quite well with ongoing request, perhaps never searching for themselves for a comparison.
> 
> My point is simply that if you don't search for yourself (whether you utilize ongoing requests or not) you are not taking advantage of the only tool I know of to determine your trading power.  You are sentencing yourself to the same lack of knowledge everyone had before online searching.



What I have not heard from this discussion is/are people who have a direct line to someone at, in my case II.  When I am making trades I always call the same person (new one now). He works really hard for me in finding the location at the time I want to go.  He has also been very helpful in me selecting an additional timeshare based on the trading power within the II system(at resale of course).  I do think the comment that there are people lined up on this issue both ways. If you can find it youself, why not?  That is great.  I have done both, but for the really difficult ones, I have had success with my II rep I call.  Unfortunately one was promoted to Marriott only now and I can not use him as I do not own a Marriott property, but he referred me to another one who has been very helpful as well.


----------



## webdizzy (Apr 20, 2008)

hudshut said:


> Here's a test.
> I'm going to post on the Sightings board what I see for Westin Mission Hills (WMH) searching for the full 2 year period.
> 
> Reply to my note and cut/paste what you see with your deposit.



Done, waiting for your reply.

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread -- it has been extremely helpful!


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 20, 2008)

I also posted my results for Westin Kierland Villas, (WKV), Marriott Marbella (MMB) and Marriott Newport Coast (NCV). I know you tried NCV earlier, but I would try it again. Hit "refresh". All too often, an II search will not display all available weeks. Redoing the same search may bring up all the results. That's why it's important to know what "should be there". I am surprised that you are not seeing autumn weeks, as that is shoulder season, when school is in session.

The resorts I chose have fairly stable results (long list of available weeks), so they are not as "time dependent" as Hawaii. Many Hawaii resorts only appear for a few minutes before someone selects them. That means if I post a Hawaii resort a 6:00 a.m. PDT, and you try to search for it at noon, it will most likely be long gone. Therefore, it does not make for a good trade power test.

When you post your results, please include what resort you searched with, or the moderator will delete your post.


----------



## webdizzy (Apr 21, 2008)

I got the same results as you for Westin Kierland Villas (WKV) and Marriott Marbella (MMB), as well as Westin Mission Hills, but still none of the fall dates for Marriott Newport Coast (NCV).  What does that mean in terms of trading power?

Thanks for your help with this!


----------



## JLB (Apr 21, 2008)

Concerning _direct lines_, mine was at RCI, not with a Guide but with someone who always hadability to see and know everything.

As is suggested by others here, he recommended an ongoing search to improve my chances at the dwindling inventory for SW FL for Snowbird Season.  Yet, at the same time, he was amazed by what I was able to do on my own, that I got the exchanges I did.  He acknowledged that I could see all that was available, and that those prime deposits have become scarce.

That was sometime ago and I have yet to resort to ongoing searches.  Having done this almost daily since 1997, I have a good understanding of what our various trading powers will accomplish, so have just adjusted things at our end beginning in 2010 (now slid back to Dec, 2009).  By doing that I am able to see adequate settlefors, and, in addition, it will be when golf is less expensive.

He also suggested that at one time there might have been a situation where those searching for themselves were able to see stuff in a short timeframe before it matched to ongoing searches, but that he felt that situation had been resolved.

He could never see more than I could see, so his role in my study of SW FL for January was that of confirmation of my results.

As I have said before, when it all goes to heck in a handbasket, which I still feel it likely will, we will walk away, looking back only to reminisce on a wonderful 20 years and 100-plus exchanges.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 22, 2008)

RIMike said:


> What I have not heard from this discussion is/are people who have a direct line to someone at, in my case II.  When I am making trades I always call the same person (new one now). He works really hard for me in finding the location at the time I want to go.  He has also been very helpful in me selecting an additional timeshare based on the trading power within the II system(at resale of course).  I do think the comment that there are people lined up on this issue both ways. If you can find it youself, why not?  That is great.  I have done both, but for the really difficult ones, I have had success with my II rep I call.  Unfortunately one was promoted to Marriott only now and I can not use him as I do not own a Marriott property, but he referred me to another one who has been very helpful as well.


Interesting strategy!  How did you find the original CS rep?


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 22, 2008)

webdizzy said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about my ponderings regarding whether or not a 2BR week would up my chances of getting a 1 BR exchange to Maui? ... the question for us would then be whether to try for this year or wait till that late in 2009!


Why not do it all?  Call II and ask to place an ongoing "search first" request using a potential 2009 2BR deposit, but don't actually give II your week unless they get the exchange you're seeking.  Have them search for *all* of your desired dates for a 1BR in Maui.  If a later date matches first, that will encourage you to plan earlier for harder trades next time.

Whatever matches first, ask them to confirm the trade against your existing 2008 1BR week.  Same home resort and week# as the Search First 2BR... same size unit as you're requesting in Maui... they may confirm it for you.  If they do, you won't need to deposit the 2BR after all.  If they say that the 1BR doesn't have enough trade power, you'll have your answer regarding the difference in power between your 1BR and 2BR deposit options... and you can still make the trip to Maui!

If you're unable to place a Search First request using a 2BR week that you've never deposited before (so is not in the system as an option for you yet), then place the Search request with your 2008 1BR deposit.

Meanwhile, whenever you have an ongoing search request running, you are still able to use that week to look online for yourself and learn more about the trade power of your week(s).  Just because it's searching doesn't mean you can't search for an exchange and select that week (w/request pending) to take a look online.  This also gives you the chance to see if there's anything out there that you ought to be able to book but which the ongoing search request has not yet picked up.

HTH!     Gotta love the complexity of all this!


----------



## webdizzy (Apr 22, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> Why not do it all?  Call II and ask to place an ongoing "search first" request using a potential 2009 2BR deposit...



Thanks for the tip.  I think you mixed up my weeks, though.  The 2008 week is the 2BR which is already deposited, and the 2009 week will be the 1BR.


----------



## RIMike (Jun 19, 2008)

JudyS said:


> Interesting strategy!  How did you find the original CS rep?



Sorry for the long delay, but I bought my TS from a client of mine and she had a direct contact. I know all work on commissions so if you find one that works really hard for you, ask for his/her ext. and request that person each time.
RIMike


----------



## webdizzy (Sep 19, 2008)

Thought I'd post a quick follow up to share the results of my trade request.  I deposited my 2008 2 BR unit on 2/20/08.  I placed a request for Maui (I specified 4 different resorts) on 4/23/08 for a date between 9/4/09 and 12/5/09.  We just received a confirmation today, 9/19/08, for Westin Ka'anappali on 9/13/09.

A very successful trade, I think, and we're very excited!


----------



## LLW (Sep 19, 2008)

webdizzy said:


> Thought I'd post a quick follow up to share the results of my trade request.  I deposited my 2008 2 BR unit on 2/20/08.  I placed a request for Maui (I specified 4 different resorts) on 4/23/08 for a date between 9/4/09 and 12/5/09.  We just received a confirmation today, 9/19/08, for Westin Ka'anappali on 9/13/09.
> 
> A very successful trade, I think, and we're very excited!



Wow! Congratulations!! A *very very* successful trade indeed! Great on-going request! What size room did you get?


----------



## webdizzy (Sep 19, 2008)

It's a studio, but will be just fine for just my husband and I.  It does have a kitchen area, laundry facilities and Wi-Fi.  I'm sure we won't be spending much time there, anyway!


----------



## LLW (Sep 19, 2008)

webdizzy said:


> It's a studio, but will be just fine for just my husband and I.  It does have a kitchen area, laundry facilities and Wi-Fi.  I'm sure we won't be spending much time there, anyway!



...... and a dishwasher also! I have been in one (in the North facilitiy), and they are very nice and spacious enough for 2 people. Congratulations!


----------

